# The "Without a Man" frustration.



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore (Apr 7, 2011)

There are many things I have been able to handle or tackle on my own and not much has pushed my limits. I feel almost ridiculous letting this small issue freak me out. Scenario is that my son and I moved into a new house 6 months ago. We were the only two living in our pre-divorce family home and the time had come to downsize. Since it has been getting much warmer, my 2 cats keep catching and bringing lizards into the new house. They have access to a large pet door, it was for the dog and the cats figured out quickly how to use. I was perfectly ok with that because I do not like litter boxes inside the house. Litter boxes wind up costing me a small fortune as I will perceive it to always have an odor (it’s a head thing) . I purchase the expensive cat litter and will change it way too often.

Anyhow, back to the lizard issue. Today one of the cats brought in a pretty big lizard. It got away from her and ran behind a large oak cabinet in the living room. UGH! I do not know why these darn lizards bother me. My friend has an Albino Gecko which I’ve held several times before. However the little gecko does not attempt to frantically scurry away from you like these lizards do. I put collars with bells on the cats last week, which so far has eliminated them bringing in birds. Talk about an experience the first time I was woken up at 4am and 5am to the ruckus of 2 cats chasing a bird in the house. By the fourth time I knew exactly what was going on the moment the noise woke me up. I had mastered the science of being able to shoo away the cats, catch the bird in a towel to release outside and all while still half asleep. It’s driving me bonkers how I’m letting these lizards creep me out.

I truly cannot get rid of the cats (or the dog). The one time in the past I mentioned possibly needing to do so, my son started to cry pretty hard. Since the divorce we have already given up our horses, a much larger house with a pool, furniture, his old school and friends as we wound up moving clear across town.

I have very few of these days, but today I am frustrated not having a man around so he can move furniture and catch those stinkin lizards.


----------



## sadand (Apr 2, 2011)

ahh, my cats are catching and bringing in moles and mice, almost everyday I find one, sometimes whole, sometimes not. I got my son to pick one up today cause I have just had it, put out the trash tonite, weeded the garden. I am still living in the too big house


----------

